# Ronnie James Dio R.I.P



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Message from Wendy Dio
Today my heart is broken, Ronnie passed away at 7:45am 16th May. Many, many friends and family were able to say their private good-byes before he peacefully passed away. Ronnie knew how much he was loved by all. We so appreciate the love and support that you have all given us. Please give us a few days of privacy to deal with this terrible loss. Please know he loved you all and his music will live on forever. 

- Wendy Dio 


I knew he was ill but didnt realise how serious. One of the greatest rock singers ever.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Holy sh!t that's unbelievable, only 67 as well. An older chap but certainly not elderly. 

Sad day and a real loss for metal on my bloody birthday too. 

Pete Steele of Type O Negative died recently as well and was only in his 40s.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

no way man didnt even know he was ill. great loss to rock music one of the first big metal artists.


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Very sad indeed. I saw him with Rainbow in Manchester in the mid 70s. Wonderfully powerful voice.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Saw Heaven and Hell in the rain last year at Sonisphere. They were great and Dio was able to put on a brilliant performance despite his age.

He had been battling with stomach cancer for a while and had to cancel the European tour which was planned for later this year.


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

Wasn't a big fan of Dio tbh but I can't deny that he had a hell of a voice (Holy Diver springs to mind).

R.I.P. Ronnie

Didn't know about Pete Steele either. That sucks as well (thanks Alex)


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Sorry for my ignorance, but is this the dude from that tenacious d film a few years back?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Die Young... my favourite Sabbath song (much better than Ozzy).

RIP Ronnie.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Reds said:


> Didn't know about Pete Steele either. That sucks as well (thanks Alex)


Sorry to be the bearer of bad news there mate.  Sad times I'm afraid.

Two influencial artists in a short space of time.



maggi112 said:


> Sorry for my ignorance, but is this the dude from that tenacious d film a few years back?


Yeah I believe he was in that film. Although more of a rock legend for being in some awesome bands. :thumb:


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Shiny said:


> Die Young... my favourite Sabbath song (much better than Ozzy).
> 
> RIP Ronnie.


I never got the sudden hype for Ozzy era Sabbath(which seemed to become more hyped after The Osbournes tv show), Dio era was much better and I saw him a few times when he went solo. Probably never heard a more powerful live voice.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Dio was awesome - end of. I'm gutted.


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

Shiny said:


> Die Young... my favourite Sabbath song (much better than Ozzy).
> 
> RIP Ronnie.


How can you say that whan Ozzy made Sabbath


----------



## Xabby (Feb 28, 2010)

I´m very sad for DIO. I was a big fan of Rainbow when he was the singer. "Rising", "Long Live Rock and Roll" and "On Stage" are my favourite records as "Heaven and Hell" from Black Sabbath.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

nickygixer-k5 said:


> How can you say that whan Ozzy made Sabbath


I'd say that Iommi and Butler make Sabbath. I love both era's of Sabbath, but there can be no denying that Dio's voice was much better than Ozzy's.

Also, brought a sense of adventure to the band which had been on a drug fuelled downward spiral.


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

roscopervis said:


> I'd say that Iommi and Butler make Sabbath. I love both era's of Sabbath, but there can be no denying that Dio's voice was much better than Ozzy's.
> 
> Also, brought a sense of adventure to the band which had been on a drug fuelled downward spiral.


I don,t agree with that at all Tony Iommi was a great guitarist but I wouldn,t say he made them and Terry (Geezer) Butler I don,t think had any recognition at allalthough he did eventualy name the band Black Sabbath! with Ozzy in the lineup the band produced 13 albums to 6 albums with Dio in which one included the Dio years (greatest hits) so to say that Dio was better than Ozzy in Sabbath is outright wrong. Although I am not taking away the fact that Dio had a great voice and when he was with Rainbow he was awsome and his voice will be missed:thumb: but do you honestly believe he got his fame from the osbournes c,mon pleeease. Anyways rant over RIP Ronnie:thumb:


----------

